# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Pyromaaniveturi

## Kotkalainen

Onneksi suomessa ei ole tällaisia veturia. Taitais olla Suomen metsät entisiä. Ihmettelen kuinka noita voi käyttää. Voiko joku enemmän tietävä kertoa tosta veturista. Paikka on Balkanin alueilla. Taitaa olla luonnossa pelottava näky.

----------


## TEP70

Heh, kyseessä on bulgarialainen 07-sarjan veturi, joita löytyy myös Saksasta, runsaslukuisimpana tyyppinä BR 232 (Ljudmila). Venäjälläkin noita on joitakin ollut tyypillä TE109.

Sitä en kyllä tiedä, mistä noin komeat lieskat ovat syntyneet.  :Shocked:  Palaako polttoaine pakoputkistossa vai onko tulipalo itse moottoritilassa? Poikkeustilannehan tuo kyllä on.

----------


## vristo

Isäni kertoi aikanaan, että joskus "muinaisina" höyryveturiaikakausina myös Suomessa paloi metsää aika-ajoin VR:n "toimesta". Näin siis ainakin Haapamäki-Jyväskylä välisellä rataosuudella Keuruun Viinalahden kohdalla, jossa on sukumme kesämökki ollut jo vuodesta 1947. Ko. paikalla on melkoinen nousu (siis suuntaan Keuruu-Haapamäki) ja molemmilla puolilla rataa sankka havupuumetsä. Kuiva kesä ja höyryverurista pari sopivaa kipinää rutikuivien havujen sekaan eikä muuta tarvitakaan. Myös isäni on ollut noita paloja sammuttamassa yhdessä sisarustensa kanssa (palokunta tietysti päävastuullinen tuossa hommassa).

Ko. rataosuus oli muuten hyvin vilkas ennen uuden "oikoradan" eli Jämsä-Jyväskylä rataosuuden käyttöönottoa ja minäkin olen nähnyt upeiden Dm8/9-runkojen eli "Pokkanoiden" kulkevan mökkimme ohi. Tuolloin toki vielä VR:n pikajunakaluston parhaimmistona (vrt. Pendolino nykyään). Dr12-veturit eli Hurut olivat vielä 80-luvun puoliväliin tavarajunien vakiovetojuhtia tuolla osuudella. "Lättähatut" eli Dm7:t olivat aivan itsestäänselvyys siellä ja nythän kiskobussiliikenne on palautumassa tuolle rataosuudelle Dm12-moottorijunien myötä.

----------

